#ubuntu-us-nm 2011-05-04
<tritium> Good evening.
<kelms> hi there
<tritium> Hi, kelms.
<kelms> just finished installing kubuntu 11.04 on my laptop
<tritium> How do you like it so far?
<kelms> it looks good
<tritium> I'm still getting used to Unity.
<kelms> I'll need to try Ubuntu  live cd to try that out
<tritium> It should be installed on your laptop now.
<tritium> Hi, deinerson1.
<deinerson1> hi :)
<kelms> hi there
<tritium> weazzle: thanks for calling this meeting!  It has been some time since we last met.
<kelms> way too long
<tritium> weazzle: are you around?
<tritium> kelms: have you attended any of our IRC meetings before?
<kelms> yes, for several years
<tritium> Hmm, sorry. I don't recall.  Did you use a different nick before?
<kelms> usually kelms, maybe kenneth
<tritium> Ah!
<tritium> Kenneth!  You're the one that called this meeting.  Shall we get started?
<kelms> yes
<tritium> You're the one with the Chumby Classic, right?
<tritium> Sorry, my bad.  I was thinking your nick was weazzle.
<kelms> yes
<tritium> Please, proceed.
<kelms> just on how everybody was going with 11.04
<tritium> I've been using it since alpha 3, and Unity has improved a little bit, but I'm still getting used to it.  Switching to the proprietary drivers helped a little.  I still prefer what they're now calling the "Ubuntu Classic" desktop.
<kelms> also since I haven't setup the chat client yet. i'am using my droid x
<tritium> Nice.  :)
<deinerson1> I put 11.04 w/ Unity on my netbook (eeepc901) and while I haven't used it much, so far so good.
<kelms> kubuntu finally sees the power adaptor plugged in on the laptop
<tritium> Ah, that's right...you're a Kubuntu user.  I was wondering why you hadn't seen Unity yet.
<tritium> I have to admit that I'm interested to see what Gnome Shell is like.
<tritium> Since the birth of my second child, I've had *very* little time to devote to Ubuntu.
<tritium> (Which I don't mind in the least.  I love my children.)
<tritium> But, if anybody wants to take over as the NM LoCo Contact, please let me know.
<kelms> not that the economy has been helping much
<kelms> If it wasn't for Android, linux would have stalled
<kelms> IMHO
<tritium> I hadn't thought about that.
<kelms> With the end of the primacy of the desktop, Microsoft has too compete were Linux is strong
<tritium> Ah, right.
<kelms> hopefully the Appstream project (a linux appmarket) will get going
<tritium> I'm glad you called this meeting, kelms.  Are you hoping to organize a post-launch party?
<kelms> yes, or some type of meet. maybe invite some android people
<tritium> That would be great.
<deinerson1> good idea
<tritium> Just let us know, kelms.
<kelms> ok
<tritium> I need to go.  Thanks again for calling the meeting, kelms.  Good night!
<kelms> night
#ubuntu-us-nm 2012-05-02
<kelms> hi there
<Guest48720> Hey all=) Newbie member here!
<kelms> hi there
<eddies92> im new to irc. this is the NM LUG correct?
<eddies92> not a very big outcome.
<kelms> nope
<eddies92> i hope you mean no to the outcome piece. maybe more will come later?
<eddies92> I have a question: I have two dvd drives on my computer and linux mint only sees one. Is there a way I can enable the second one.
<eddies92> Lubotu1 here?
